# How to dry a wet dog



## Chiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Kanes best friend Ringo.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 13, 2006)

:lmao:  That is a classic!


----------



## Arch (Apr 13, 2006)

great capture ..... awsome dog..... i so want my own kane.... im just thinking if my arm was that branch.... ouch!!


----------



## saulmr (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome shot! Great dog BTW.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 13, 2006)

Sheesh, it sure shows you the strength of those jaws! Funny shot.  Hope you used fabric softener before ya hung 'im out to dry.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 13, 2006)

aint they a b*tch to iron, though....

how in the world did you catch this at the right time..?  unreal cannuck...

great shot as always.....


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 13, 2006)

:lmao:  great capture chiller, nice timing!  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  
  Arch... awesome dawgs to have.  Love German shepherds. 
  Anti.... the fabric softener I used was Lake Ontarios finest.:lmao: 
  April....there is a tree that had fallen down, and this branch stuck straight out.  Every time we would make the branch move.  Ringo would latch on it, and bounce up and down.  These dogs are some stong.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 13, 2006)

you're a nut! :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Apr 13, 2006)

That's hilarious!  Nice shot and beautiful dog!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 13, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aint they a b*tch to iron, though....


 
:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 13, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aint they a b*tch to iron, though....


:lmao:



			
				chiller said:
			
		

> Anti.... the fabric softener I used was Lake Ontarios finest.


 
Oh, that would account for the nice 'glow' he's got.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 13, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> aint they a b*tch to iron, though....
> 
> QUOTE]
> Kane lets me use the hairdryer, but kinda frowned on the iron part.
> ...


----------



## karissa (Apr 16, 2006)

So, how long did it take to train him to hang dry rather than tumble?


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG that's funny! :lmao:


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2006)

Ha, I love it!    :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 17, 2006)

buahahahah this is terrific!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.  Always appreciate your comments


----------



## monicam (Apr 18, 2006)

That was pretty awesome..i love it..

i like that dog..LOL


----------

